# i am devestated dog is very sick after eating dental floss w/case



## jamierenae (Sep 16, 2008)

my dog ate yesterday morning (we figured it out now when this must have happened) one of the small dental floss round cases you get at the dentist. i woke up this morning only to find puke every where and him crying because he had poop hanging out of his butt attached to a string. he kept throwin up so i toook him to the vet they did xray and found a "metal" looking round piece in his belly that looked like a quater but i think its the dental floss case. when he threw up dental floss came out when he pooped dental floss came out. vet wanted to observe him and take xrays thruout the day he says he can see tons of air in his intestines. he said he seems in pain towards the very back of his belly where his intestines are he said it doesnt look as an obstruction "yet" but he could be on the way to one. he said if so he needs emergency surgery. i was supposed to pick him up at 5 pm to drop him of at dog ER for overnight so they can watch him and then return him in the morning for more observation. they said they can try to get foreign object out of belly by endoscope now but its a 50 50 chance they cant grab it so he said he will just watch to see if he can "pass it".
i dont knwo what to do i guess I have to trust the vets opinion - my vet is on vacation so i dont know this one well he helps my vet oiut when he is gone. can anyone shed some light for me what to do or how dangerous this is?
he ate like i said the dental floss and a bunch of other stuff... candy and god knows what else was in my trash can he got into.
i am worried sick about my boy.

i dropped him off at ER Vet tonite at 5 pm for overnite. My vet took one more xray but said nothing has changed. the coin is still in his stomach and he said the floss or anything thats none metal wont unfortunately show up on xray. he said he didnt throw up anymore all day.

ER Vet said that they will watch him all nite and call me if he gets worse and they need to do ?"exploratory" surgery they would open his whole belly. his pains seems towards the end of his body where the intestines are so not the object in his tummy hurts him. she explained they would watch for more vomiting, lethargic, drewling and fever would all be signs of obstruction and if anything worsens they will "go" in.

She said dental floss can kinda act like an "accordeon" if its stuck from stomach to end of intestins. but she said hopefully he will just pass it. but i am worried about if the piece thats in his tummy is indeed the dental floss round case then it would prolly be still attached to his dental floss in his intestines and not be able to pass. they said i can call tonite if i want to since i couldnt even manage to leave i balled like a baby i had a crying attack and couldnt stop. bogi was crying when i left for me. he has never been in a kennel or cage poor thing. my husband fainted when i told him ab out what the vet charged me so far $580 and ER quoted me 2100 for surgery and if non 480 for overnite stay but i dont care all i want is my baby to come home to me again. I love this dog so much its not even funny anymore. he sleeps with me! yes 85 lbs dog sleeps on my pillow with his head on my shoulders/chest..... my husband hates it. i did call him about 8 pm and nothing had changed.

anyways i am so scared that he wont pull thru this. he is only 5 yrs old. a black lab with 85 lbs

thanks for listening. 
mandy


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

It sounds to me like you are in good hands and your vets are doing everything they can to help him. We've been through some sticky situations with doggie health problems - sometimes you have to just trust the vets and wait it out. Best of luck, and hang in there.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi mandy 
i feel your pain at this point you need to trust the vet they seem to be on it i am sending prayers your way please keep us posted 
jamie


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome to DF.

Oh Mandy I am so sorry. I am sure he is in good hands, he needs 24 hour care at this time, you really have no choice. What is really worrisome is the dental floss itself. I'm hoping the floss case will pass on through, it might take more time though. Have they done a barium series on him yet? 

Sending lots of good thoughts your way, I hope your boy is okay and home with you tomorrow. ((cross fingers & paws)) 

Feel free to call the ER vet any time. Be sure to give us updates when you can. ((hugs))


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you for taking your dog to the vet before registering and posting here.


----------



## jamierenae (Sep 16, 2008)

RonE said:


> Thank you for taking your dog to the vet before registering and posting here.


of course this is the only way to do it _ no one in a forum can help me with this except gimme support for my baby
thanks all for taking the time to answer

\here is the update:
Picked up at ER Hospital this morning and everything went fine overnight. no more vomiting no raised temperature... alert.... actually WILD they said  so he was him self lol the nurse said she sat in front of his cage for 2 hrs to calm him down everytime she would leave he would cry. so they asked me this morning does he SLEEP with you in the bed? i said b ut of course.... they said no wonder he wouldnt sleep olnly if she sat with him and stroke his head.... lol my poor baby he had "momma withdrawal" lol. they finally at 2 am had to give him a sleeping pill... anyways reg vet said they will retake xrays to see if object moved out of his stomach. - after this i will get a new vet i do not like his short attitude with me.... i felt like that last time and i shoulda switched. anyways... thanks for listening


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

You are lucky. This coming from another lucky person as myself My dogs have ate everything from floss to batteries and been alright. Once had a close call with a sock, but it all turned out just fine.

Dogs are weird, sometimes they can pass a brick and other times a piece of floss can wind up their intestines.

Id preach to keep a better eye on your dogs but I know that is not always possible-like I said-you never know where they find the stuff let alone when they ate it or what they ate!!!

Hope all turns out good. Poor pooch, glad he is back home now and happy.

Bet he is tired though!


----------



## jamierenae (Sep 16, 2008)

Mach1girl said:


> Hope all turns out good. Poor pooch, glad he is back home now and happy.
> 
> Bet he is tired though!



nope he is not home he has to stay at vet all day to take more xrays since the foreign object has not yet left his stomach. if it doesn t move out today he still will need surgery to have it taken out of his stomach


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Hopefully it will pass today. ((cross fingers)) 

One of my dogs has been through "blockage" surgery. She did well so I'm sure if your boy needs surgery he will do just fine. Although it's hard on the pocket book. 

Sending lots of good thoughts for your boy. BTW what is his name?


----------

